# Live Broadcast Meguiar's M105 & M205 on a 2006 Mustang GT



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Broadcast Meguiar's M105 & M205 on a 2006 Mustang GT

***

*


















*Live Broadcast Starts At 6:00pm Eastern Time U.S.

:thumb:


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll be there :buffer::car: watching for prizes:doublesho


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*PLUS*

*Jay from Un-Dent will be here doing Paintless Dent Repair!*

I'm confident Yancy will do a little swooping in with the Boom Camera to share this...

Yancy the Camera Man!

*Here's Yancy doing what he does best...*










*Here's Yancy's eyes...*










*And Nick will be on the forum playing Moderator and asnwering all your questions LIVE!*










:thumb:


----------

